# Road to who knows where....



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys I've been browsing this forum for a while I thought I would upload my journal for all to see.

I'm currently 14st done one previous cycle of test e 500mg pw for 10 weeks my weight went up to just over 15st. Then life got in the way and I lost most of my gains post cycle due to a new baby coming along. I stopped training and diet went to ****.

I'm looking to get to around 16- 17 at of lean mass and possibly compete in the future.

I've been back on it for a few months now so here goes

New routine

3 day split

Back biceps

Deadlift

Wide chins

BOR

Straight arm pull down

Straight bar curls

Chest triceps

Incline db

Flat bench

Dips

Incline db fly

Tricep push downs

Legs shoulders

squats

Lunges

Leg ext

Leg curls

Military press

Db laterals


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back biceps 2

Deadlift partials

Warm up

Barx20

60x12

80kgx8

Working set

150kg

2x10

170kg

1x7

Wide chins

1x4

1x4

1x3

BOR

60kg

3x10

Straight arm pull down

40.25kg

1x9

1x8

1x7

Straight bar curls

20kg

1x10

1x8

1x7

My wide chins are low I'm working on these improving every week


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Sub'd!! Get an avi on mate.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Measurements takes as 3 weeks ago.

My weight is now 14.2 weighed myself this morning.

Measurements (inches)

Calfs 14.5"

Quads 22"

Waist 36"

Bis 15.5"

Chest 42"

Forearms 12"

Hips 37"

Height

5ft 11"

Weight

13.8st

Long term goal is to get to 17/18 stone of lean muscle, then see where it takes me after I've reached my goal.

Short term goal is to hit PBs and get ready for next test enth cycle end of June/july.

(forearm measurement was done at largest part I think this is correct)


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

god luck dude. looks like a great plan


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

any starting pics dude?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

This is All I've got at the moment


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

get some more taken next time your in the gym.

best way to judge progress is to put before/after pics up here and let other people judge


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I'll get some more done bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Current diet

7am

5 scrambled eggs (2 whole 3 whites)

On 2 pieces of whole meal toast

75g oats with 2 tblsp of nesquik powder and 1 pint of semi skimmed milk.

10am

150g oats with 1 pint of milk

Tin of mandarins slice

Banana

1pm

220-250 g of chicken breast ( anything in between this amount of chicken breast) with 50g mixed veg

And 100g rice, tin of chopped tomatoes.

Or

400g mince mixed with tin of chopped tomatoes and tomato purée

With 100g of rice

150g cottage cheese

Apple/banana

3pm

USN muscle fuel STS mrp shake

6pm

Post workout shake muscle fuel STS mrp shake.

7pm

Jacket potato with 150g cottage cheese

220-250g chicken breast

Tin of beans.

Or

220g-250g chicken breast with roasted vegetables and jacket potato with cottage cheese.

9pm

Muscle fuel STS mrp shake.

This gives me around 4000-4200 cals a day

500g carbs

200g protein

Roughly.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

looks good mate, i would try upping ur protein to 300 if poss.

Also Try throwing in a shake with ur 7am meal


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't see the point in upping my protein when you only need 1g of protein per pound of body weight. I know some people disagree but your body can only use so much protein throughout the day?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chest 3

Incline db

22.5kg

2x10

25kg

1x8

Flat bench

Warm up bar x 20

60kgx10

Working set

82.5kg

1x10

1x8

1x6

20sec rest then pushed out 2 more reps. (no spotter)

Dips

1x11

1x8

1x7

Incline db fly

15kg

3x10

Tricep push downs

29.3kg

2x10

32kg

1x8

Powered by dre dre chronic 2001. What a banging soundtrack for lifting!!'


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Keep up the hard work bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks buddy will do


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back 3

Deadlift (from floor) I'm going to chuck partials on once or twice a month.

Warm up

60kgx10

Working set

[email protected] 110kg

[email protected] 115kg

Wide chins

4,3,4(last set with straps)

BOR

62.5kgx10

65kgx10

65kgx8

Straight arm pull down

41.2kg

1x10

1x8

1x

Ez bar curls

22.5kg

1x10

25kg

1x9

1x8


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Legs shoulders 2

squats

20xbar

10x60

Working set

115kg

2x10

117.5kg

1x

Lunges

20kg dumbells

3x10 alternating legs

Leg ext

52kg

1x10

59kg

2x10

Leg curls

61.3kg

2x10

1x7

Military press( had to seated shoulder press due to busy gym)

50kg

1x10

1x8

1x6

Db laterals

3x10

Light concentrated positives

Great session I could barely get down the gym stairs.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chest tris 4

Incline db

22.5kg

2x10

25kg

1x6>2

Flat bench

Warm up

Barx20

60kgx10

Working set

82.5kg

1 x10

1x8

85kg

1x5>2

Dips

Body weight as always.

2x 10

1x8

Incline db fly

17.5kg

1x10 form didn't feel right do dropped down

15kg

2x10

1x12

Tricep push downs

27kg (different machine lighter dent heavier?? Must be to do with the pulleys)

1x10

23kg

1x10

1x11


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back 4

Back biceps

Deadlift

Warm up

60kgx10

Working set

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide chins

5,4,

BOR

65kg

1x10

1x10

67.5kg

1x8>2

Straight arm pull down

(Again lighter this week as I used a different pulley?)

[email protected]

[email protected] 29.3kg

[email protected]

Bi curls (machine) big squeezes.

Ez bar was in use.

10x50kg

10x45kg

8x45kg>2x40kg

Ab work


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Legs shoulders 3

Squats

Warm up

20xbar

10x80

Working

117.5kg

2x10

122kg

1x10

Lunges

20kg dumbells

2x10

22.5kg

1x 8

Leg ext

59 kg

2x10

63.6kg

1x10

Leg curls

61.3kg

1x10

66kg

2x10

Military press(shoulder press as oly bar was in use again)

50kg

1x10

1x8

1x7

Db laterals

3x10

Light weight.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chest triceps 5

Incline db

25kg

1x9

1x10

1x10

Flat bench

Warm up

Working set

82.5kg

2x10

85kg

1x7>2

Dips

1x10

1x9

1x7

Incline db fly

15kg (17.5s weren't Avaliable )

3x10

Standing Cable flys(light) 3x10

Due to unavaliable above.

Tricep push downs

36kg

2x10

1x13


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Haven't updated this for a few weeks I'll just start again from today's workout.

Chest triceps 7

Incline db

30kg

1 x10

1x7>2

1x9

Flat bench

Warm up

Working set

87.5kg

3x10

Going to start at 70kg and cycle back up to hopefully pass this plateau.

Dips

1x9

1x8

1x

Incline db fly

17.5kg

3x10

Cable flys

3x10(light)

Tricep push downs

36kg

18 mins x trainer level 10

Dripped in sweat


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back biceps 7

Deadlift

Warm up

Working Set

122.5kg

2x10

125kg

1x9>1

Wide chins

5,5,5

BOR

50kg

1x10

52.5kg

2x10

Straight arm pull down

41.25kg

3x10

Straight bar curls

25 kg

3x10


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Legs shoulders6

Changed the rep range for legs for between 10-12 reps.

squats

Warm up

Working set

122kg

2x10

125kg

Lunges

20kg DBS

2x10

1 x12

Leg ext

70kg

2x12

73kg

1x12

Leg curls

66kg

1x12

1x9>3

1x

Military press

50kg

1x10

52.5kg

1x10

Felt strong so **** it

55kg

1x10

Db laterals

Light weight big pinch at the top slow negs

3x10

Awesome workout again !


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Good to read the journal mate

How do you find deadlifting and squating so close to each other, you must have a strong lower back


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks yanny. I don't mind mate ive got to say it doesn't effect me at all maybe when the weights get higher ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

First pic was last may second pic was a few days ago


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You won't have to worry about your traps in the future!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well happy with traps lately


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Well happy with traps lately


Think Jay Cutler would have been happy with them at your age as well Jordan, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Think Jay Cutler would have been happy with them at your age as well Jordan, lol


Thanks mate means a lot from someone with your physique (no ****) lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chest/tris 8

Incline db

30kg

1x10

1x8

1x8

Flat bench ( starting next weight cycle so back down to 70 to try to get passed 90)

Warm up

Working set

70kg

3x10(slow negs)

Dips

1x10

1x8

1x7>3

Incline db fly

20kg

3x10

Cable flys

Light

3x10 (big squeeze on static)

Tricep push downs

36kg

2x10

1x7>3


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A few back pics excuse the crap posing lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Getting there mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks bud like I say my posing is pants lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I much prefer reading your journal on this forum compared to that other one, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Whys that bud ? Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

The guys on here are so much more knowledgeable


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Very true mate I just wish more people would comment


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I think you need to get in with a few people first, not many comment on my journal either but there's a wealth of knowledge to found here

I doubt you will find enough knowledge on the other site to get you to the stage but there are so many guys who compete on here, that's my way of thinking


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Exactly mate I think I'm getting somewhere now I seem to progressing I hope lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Exactly mate I think I'm getting somewhere now I seem to progressing I hope lol


You've definitely made gains in the last year from the pics


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I think so I think with planned cycles and this split I'm doing at the moment in going to look a lot better in around 6 months.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What sort of cycles are you planning?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Week 1-4 dbol 50mg

Week 4-16 test e 750 mg

Second cycle will prob be test deca combo mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back biceps 8

Deadlift

125kg

2x10

1x7>2

BOR

52.5kg

2x10

55kg

1x12

Wide chins ****ed in chins due to doing BOR before ( never again )

4,4,4

Straight arm pull down

41.25kg

1x10

1x9

1x9

Straight bar curls

25kg

1x10

1x9

27.5

1x8

Training was a bit off today cheat meal last night and had a fry up this morning lol.

So diet blow out could be a reason?!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chest triceps 9

Flat bench

Working set

72. 5 kg

3x10

Incline db

30kg

1x10

1x9

1x9

Dips

10,10,9

Incline db fly

20kg

3x10

Cable flys

Light weight

2x10

1x7>3 cheat reps.

Overhead tris

59kg

1x10

1x10

1x8>dropped weight for another 3

15 mins moderate cardio. On x trainer.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back biceps 9

Deadlift

125kg

1x8

Coccyx was really hurting had to leave it.

Wide chins

6,5,4

BOR

55kg

2x10

57.5kg

1x10

Straight arm pull down

41.25kg

1x10

1x10

42.55kg

1x10

Straight bar curls

27.5kg

1x10

1x8

1x7>1

Not being able to do deads hacked me off a bit but nothing i can do hopefully ill be ok by next week.

Otherwise not a bad session got a huuuge pump aswell.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Legs shoulders 7

squats

125kg

Hurt too much down to ****ing coccyx again.

Lunges :

hurt a bit but not as bad as squats.

30kg

3x10

Leg ext

73kg

1x10

75.3kg

1x10

77.5kg

1x11

2 cheat rep

Leg curls

66kg

1x12

68.3kg

1x11

1x12

Military press

52.5kg

1x10

55kg

1x10

57.5kg

1x11

Db laterals

Light weight

1x12

1x11

1x9>2

Squats aside good workout got a good leg pump and hobbled out of the gym and down the stairs always a good sign.

Diets been spot on this weekend to make up for last weekends blow out.

I wonder how long this coccyx will take to mend. Ibuprofen ain't doing jack!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chest triceps 10

Flat bench

Working set

75 kg

2x10

1x12

Incline db

30kg

1x10

1x10

1x8>2

Dips

11,10,8>2

Incline db fly

20kg

3x10

Cable flys

Light

1x10

1x7> 3 cheat reps

1x7>2 cheat reps

Tricep push down.

32kg

3x10

Overhead tricep

23kg

1x10

1x14 (complete failure)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope everything is okay with the training after your little mishap, lol

Are you having to miss certain exercises out at the mo?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi mate Ye deads and squats aaahhhh. Lol it's getting better though i think lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Hi mate Ye deads and squats aaahhhh. Lol it's getting better though i think lol


Good man, you'll soon be back on it

I'm starting my next cycle tomorrow


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hope so mate. Good luck with that.

In going to do test avd deca been speaking to frank most of the day about it lol he's sick of me


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Sub'd to your journal. Now I get to read it without all the condescending comments!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Hope so mate. Good luck with that.
> 
> In going to do test avd deca been speaking to frank most of the day about it lol he's sick of me


No, Frank loves the attention, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

jordan_ said:


> Hope so mate. Good luck with that.
> 
> In going to do test avd deca been speaking to frank most of the day about it lol he's sick of me


Good shout


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

600mg test 600 mg deca. Good to see you fleg


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

jordan_ said:


> 600mg test 600 mg deca. Good to see you fleg


For how long? 600mg deca first go lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Too much ? 10 weeks


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Not necessarily too much mate no just maybe a bit more than some may use for first go but go for it  adex 1mg eod this time yeah? Lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Hi fellas


Morning mr Essex


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

How did you find the Deca for sides Franki


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello all!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

franki3 said:


> How's things big man?
> 
> Info on here is so much betta


Good mate feeling flat with cut but that was to be expected I'll put some pics on here when I'm happy with abs! Just gonna be more of a lurker on here lol no journal or anything..

How's things with you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Good mate feeling flat with cut but that was to be expected I'll put some pics on here when I'm happy with abs! Just gonna be more of a lurker on here lol no journal or anything..
> 
> How's things with you?


Have you got tomorrow's menu planned?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Have you got tomorrow's menu planned?


Lol cheat day is Sunday as fathers day soo probably a massive Sunday dinner the rest of my ice cream lol maybe a big wedge of cake


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Done 3 deca cycles this one was best for me
> 
> You could do 300mg deca and 600 test tbh to see how you are with sides and that jord


Ahhh franki lower the deca now then lol.

So 300 deca 600 test?

Does that sound better fleg. I will do arimadex aswell mate yes


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Lol cheat day is Sunday as fathers day soo probably a massive Sunday dinner the rest of my ice cream lol maybe a big wedge of cake


Yeah, I'm out as well on Sunday for a nice meal


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

My first fathers day this Sunday


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Nice one Jordan, great feeling being a dad on fathers day :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> My first fathers day this Sunday


That's lovely mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao by the time he's in school I'll be hitting 18-19!stone !!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Lmao by the time he's in school I'll be hitting 18-19!stone !!!


My daughters 9 and I'm hoping to hit 20+ stone when she starts bringing boys home for obvious reasons!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> My first fathers day this Sunday


I hope you have a lovely day. And make sure you keep hold of your card as it'll be lovely to look back on in years to come


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I will do ive got his book I fill out aswell


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back biceps 9

Deadlift

125kg

2x10

Wide chins

6,5,4

BOR

57.5kg

2x10

1x10>11

Straight arm pull down

Missed these out today In a rush today

Straight bar curls

27.5kg

1x7

Not feeling this today.dropped down to

25 KG

1x10

1x8>4

****ed today not sure why plus I was in a rush.

I'm glad to be doing deads again.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

That was a quick one mate

Do you always like to do deads at the start?

How many exercises to you normally do for biceps?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

In a rush today only missed out on one exercise though bud

Yes mate always the start they do tire me out though.

My only bicep exercise Is straight bar curls really as they get worked thought a back routine anyway am I right?

Do you think I should be doing more


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I normally do deads at the end as they tax the whole body so much, I find they take away alot of strength for rest of back workout

I would normally do 2-3 exercise for biceps with 8-10 working sets


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I normally do deads at the end as they tax the whole body so much, I find they take away alot of strength for rest of back workout
> 
> I would normally do 2-3 exercise for biceps with 8-10 working sets


I could try that next time mate.

What other exercises you reckon I should add in for bis?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Chins coming on, good stuff J


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Chins coming on, good stuff J


Thanks fleg hope everything's going well mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Barbell curls
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> ...


Yeah, all the ones Franks suggested and I like the incline Dumbell curl that Dorian Yates used to do


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Barbell curls
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> ...


Looks good franki I'll give them a go next session


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, all the ones Franks suggested and I like the incline Dumbell curl that Dorian Yates used to do


I'll take a look at that yann


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

You guys tried overhead curls with cables? Been doing these weeks now think its developed my peaks some (I have long headed biceps..) not to chuck another spanner in the works J lol.

And going well thx mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Main thing with biceps is to keep the form good, it's so easy to use to much weight and cheat too much


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> You guys tried overhead curls with cables? Been doing these weeks now think its developed my peaks some (I have long headed biceps..) not to chuck another spanner in the works J lol.
> 
> And going well thx mate


I do them Fleg and I've got long bicep bellies as well

Never seem to have a big peak although my arms have grown, oh well, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol it's alright yanny we'll be ok look at big Ben pakulski he's got long bicep heads not rlly a peak just mass!

I meant overhead behind the neck in case you YouTube it J..

Your bicep is at its full contraction with arms above your head.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

franki3 said:


> I like them aswell fleg
> 
> Do you bring cables to your ears or just in front or behind fleg


Been bringing them from above to behind with a bar, you can go side your head with a rope though!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I do them with double cables and bring them towards side of head like a front double bicep


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Behind head cable curls?? Not many vids here's one but I don't put hands so close


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll try those out I have long bicep heads aswell


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

It's the only thing that pumps my biceps up on low carb lol

Thank fcuk for noxpump


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've heard climbing lamp posts can be good as well, works forearms as well


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Left and right hook work mine pretty well aswell


Easy mate, I think a gentle tap would be enough, pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Easy mate, I think a gentle tap would be enough, pmsl


Lmao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Lmao


M, don't you start as well, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> M, don't you start as well, lol


Lol, a sneeze would do it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Lol, a sneeze would do it


PMSL x 1000000


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ive added another day to my routine and a couple of exercises In for biceps. After speaking with yanny.

One for my calfs and one or two for cheat and tris.

Im going to try and do deads at the end of my session as its a very taxing exercise.

I've added in a separate shoulders day after convos with Greg and franki, as before I was only doing two exercises for shoulders.

New routine

4 day split

Back biceps

Wide chins

BOR

Straight arm pull down

Straight bar curls

Hammer curls

Overhead bicep cable curls.

Deadlift

Chest triceps

Incline db

Flat bench

Dips

Incline db fly

Cable cross over

Tricep push downs

Overhead tricep

Legs

squats

Lunges

Leg ext

Leg curl

Smith machine calf raises (on box)

Shoulders

Military press

Db laterals

Rear delts

Cable machine row.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me J nicely put together


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Don't know how it will go down on mc mind 

Michelle you are fired up aren't ya lololol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Don't know how it will go down on mc mind
> 
> Michelle you are fired up aren't ya lololol


Who gives. Fcuk. Mate I dont lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Routine looks fine mate, as Fleg said, mentioning any of our names on mc will probably get a reaction, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No reaction as of yet  . I think I've caused a fair bit of controversy already still waiting for cals reply


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well just rise above it mate, I wouldn't let them win

If I could have gone back in time I would have rather left like Fleg through my own choice rather than Cal banning me

You know we are all here anyhow mate


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Hindsight is a marvellous thing lol.

Hope you two (frank too if you're reading) have a good fathers day. I got my dad some prosceco which hopefully he will open tonight lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm amazed at the feelings of hostility towards Cal. I always thought Fleg and Jordan liked him. Yanny and Frank were recently guests in his house. So what went wrong?

I know why Meeky has issues with him, and he isn't happy today. he misses you all.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Some things I have been told have changed my opinions towards the guy. He's also very arrogant and preaches things he doesn't practice himself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

And you all know how I feel lol 

And Happy Father's Day all of you! Fleg, I hope you have a very satisfying cheat day! :beer:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel more let down by Dougie, I met him at the Expo and his a really nice guy but unfortunately things weren't meant to be, oh well!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

You're right, I don't know the half of it. It must be pretty bad. I agree with what Jordan says though.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> And you all know how I feel lol
> 
> And Happy Father's Day all of you! Fleg, I hope you have a very satisfying cheat day! :beer:


Im fcuking working till 1 lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> Im fcuking working till 1 lol


That's rubbish! Hope you enjoy the bit you do get


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I've never said i left because of people I left because of personal reasons rlly


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> And you all know how I feel lol
> 
> And Happy Father's Day all of you! Fleg, I hope you have a very satisfying cheat day! :beer:


Lol thanks M just had 2 toast 4 bacon and 3 eggs with ketchup so far so good


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Lol thanks M just had 2 toast 4 bacon and 3 eggs with ketchup so far so good


This really is going to be a cheat day, lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Fleg said:


> I've never said i left because of people I left because of personal reasons rlly


i thought when i saw you over here, with the same name etc you had left cause you were fed up with people over there.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you think the volume is too high ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That whole workout 7 excercises on some body parts


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Trouble is mate my gyms Dbs only go up to 30 nowhere near enough to warrant me dropping bench press.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao it's ****e really been meaning to change but I can't be ****d. Ye there's press machines bid


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

My gym I go to is pretty soft, more health club type and their dumbells go up to 50's

The gym my prep guys run, Fort Galaxy in Ilford have 200lb dumbells, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

squats

125kg

Coccyx a bit sore still

2x10

127.5kg

1x12

Lunges

30kg

Leg ext

77.5kg

2x12

1x10

Leg curls

68.3kg

2x12

70.6kg

Military press(smith)

50kg

Absolutely drained from leg routine so glad I'm splitting legs and shoulders as of next week.

Db laterals

Light weight

1x10

1x10

1x13

Rear delts.

52kg

1x12

59kg

1x14

66kg

1x11>3

Finding the right weight as I haven't done these in some time

Good routine so intense I was nackered when I got to mili press.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I think you will benefit from splitting legs and shoulders

Your shoulders need a bit more volume than that


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I know mate I'm completely drained by the time I get to mili press


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Legs are the hardest bodypart to train without doubt

I trained shoulders with triceps today and did 16 working sets for delts


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fcuk me that's a fair bit. I'm looking forward to it now.

Off to Amsterdam in a few hours!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Fcuk me that's a fair bit. I'm looking forward to it now.
> 
> Off to Amsterdam in a few hours!!


Amsterdam, lol

You won't be thinking of training your delts over there


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No I sure won't lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back from Amsterdam hazy and tired lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Did you have a good time J


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope you had a good time mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I could of have just now
> 
> But turnt it down frankie turning over a new leaf I'm quite roud of myself lol


The new Franki, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye it was good missed a lot of the main **** though. I couldn't find the red light district for a start. But that would have been too tempting for me lol.

I want to go back there with some of my mates. That would be awesome.


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Amsterdam is a top place, or at least it used to be, not been for a few years now, think i might die if i tried smoking what i used to back then!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Who you go wiv jord?


My mrs few of her friends and there bfs.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Things a little betta then mate??
> 
> Hope so


Ye mate much better happy at the moment


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> I'm pleased I know wot that sh1t feels like not nice


Ye it was horrible mate trying to make it work now though


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope it all works out okay mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chest triceps 11

Flat bench

Working set

80kg

2x10

1x8>3

Incline db

30kg

1x10

1x8>2

1 x10

Dips

12,11,10

Incline db fly

22.5kg

3x10

Pec dec

59kg

1x13

73kg

1x12

86kg

1x10

Tricep push down.

32kg

1x13

1x10

1x9

Overhead tricep

23kg

1x10

27kg

1x11

1x12


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice workout Jordan, I could quite easily do a similar chest routine myself


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Nice workout Jordan, I could quite easily do a similar chest routine myself


I got a great pump mate


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Are you doing more volume for each bodypart now that you've gon up from 3 days to 4?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye mate a bit more volume now


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Can see why you'd need an extra day for shoulders, would be a nightmare trying to fit them in with Chest & Triceps!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Can see why you'd need an extra day for shoulders, would be a nightmare trying to fit them in with Chest & Triceps!!


I do shoulders on a leg day bud. But I'm far to tired after my leg workout to be hitting shoulders with the intensity they need


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Oh right, agree with that, after doing legs I'm usually spent!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't see anybody who trains their legs really hard to able to do another bodypart, some people even split legs with quads and hams on different days!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I can't see anybody who trains their legs really hard to able to do another bodypart, some people even split legs with quads and hams on different days!


I don't see the need to take it that far yet. But I suppose for detailing work maybe it warrants that


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> I don't see the need to take it that far yet. But I suppose for detailing work maybe it warrants that


The workouts should get harder with the increased intensity

Legs on there own would be wise mate


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> The workouts should get harder with the increased intensity
> 
> Legs on there own would be wise mate


I do agree! The only reason was with shoulders was for time, 3 days. If you can do 4 then hit legs alone fore sure


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm doing a four way split at the mo and I'm training EOD so everything gets hit once every 8 days


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I'm doing a four way split at the mo and I'm training EOD so everything gets hit once every 8 days


That's the way yann that's what I'm trying to do i cant always train eod though.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Starting four day training as of next week


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> That's the way yann that's what I'm trying to do i cant always train eod though.


Yeah, it is hard having to juggle weekends to train

I definitely feel stronger having an extra day to recover


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Family comes first dude!!! I'd love to train eod but I can only do mon, tue, wed and a weekend morning before kids wake...

Keeps everyone happy that way


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> Family comes first dude!!! I'd love to train eod but I can only do mon, tue, wed and a weekend morning before kids wake...
> 
> Keeps everyone happy that way


Exactly Ben, better than not training at all


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What's regular pct protocol for you dudes


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao serious question franki


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

franki3 said:


> BJ get your **** on here
> 
> So much info mate you will learn so much mate


Frankie I'm sitting on the fence mate, been here ages... Much more active when I'm bird at work and my tapatalk always says +99 unread for when the wife is watching ****stenders


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

That made no sense... When I'm bored at work, and my bird is watching eastenders I meant


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> Frankie I'm sitting on the fence mate, been here ages... Much more active when I'm bird at work and my tapatalk always says +99 unread for when the wife is watching ****stenders


You don't need to choose Ben, just post on both forums


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Don't talk like a Cnut yann pmsl
> 
> Just post on here lol


Yeah, post on here for proper advice and on the other one when you want a recipe, pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You tart, lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi boys.

my nuts have shrunk on that tostran gel, wtf?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Looking good franki boy!

I'm week 4 in diet down now strength has took a dip saying that got my 140kg squats 3 full sets ATG yesterday. I have good days and bad days. Top abs are out now to shift the bottom! Not been doing too much cardio if I'm honest 15-20mins 3-4x a week and maybe one 60min session! Upped protein to 400g dropped carbs to 200g and onwards! Can't wait to post an abs out pic lol.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

doggy said:


> hi boys.
> 
> my nuts have shrunk on that tostran gel, wtf?


It's working then


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> hi boys.
> 
> my nuts have shrunk on that tostran gel, wtf?


Oh dear, is it noticeable

Where is that Phenix got to, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Looking good franki boy!
> 
> I'm week 4 in diet down now strength has took a dip saying that got my 140kg squats 3 full sets ATG yesterday. I have good days and bad days. Top abs are out now to shift the bottom! Not been doing too much cardio if I'm honest 15-20mins 3-4x a week and maybe one 60min session! Upped protein to 400g dropped carbs to 200g and onwards! Can't wait to post an abs out pic lol.


Looking forward to the pics mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

franki3 said:


> 3 weeks of tren abs are on there way lol


Looking sexy big man


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

phenix is on his way.

i miss my balls. im coming off it in a few weeks. then the doc is giving me sus 250. hes already gave me a script for it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Looking good franki boy!
> 
> I'm week 4 in diet down now strength has took a dip saying that got my 140kg squats 3 full sets ATG yesterday. I have good days and bad days. Top abs are out now to shift the bottom! Not been doing too much cardio if I'm honest 15-20mins 3-4x a week and maybe one 60min session! Upped protein to 400g dropped carbs to 200g and onwards! Can't wait to post an abs out pic lol.


Fleg my man, how's it going, looking forward to the pics


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

doggy said:


> phenix is on his way.
> 
> i miss my balls. im coming off it in a few weeks. then the doc is giving me sus 250. hes already gave me a script for it.


Lol that won't help the little men grow doggy!



Ben_Dover said:


> Fleg my man, how's it going, looking forward to the pics


I'm good mate hope you are well! And thanks yanny I look forward to them too lol..

Sorry for hijack J


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> phenix is on his way.
> 
> i miss my balls. im coming off it in a few weeks. then the doc is giving me sus 250. hes already gave me a script for it.


Are you okay with jabs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all! I'm sitting here nursing a very destroyed right calf after training tonight


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I am here pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Hi all! I'm sitting here nursing a very destroyed right calf after training tonight


Hey M, how's everything?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> I am here pmsl


You took your time, lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Are you okay with jabs?


i dont want to do it myself, the nurse will.

i dont mind needles, i remember getting stitches in an eye wound with no anesthetic.

ive had loads of stitches.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

probably well into the 50s


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Hi all! I'm sitting here nursing a very destroyed right calf after training tonight


have you not got a journal yet michelle?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You took your time, lol


I hear M was on So I run right over ; lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Hey M, how's everything?


Aside from the calf, all good lol. Praying I'll be able to walk by Saturday for my first CrossFit session :thumb: How's things with you? Sorry J


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> probably well into the 50s


I'm coming up bank holiday weekend in August, will you be around for a drink or a training sesh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

doggy said:


> have you not got a journal yet michelle?


No, not sure I'm going to go down that route again. I'll just hijack other peoples' :whistling:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Aside from the calf, all good lol. Praying I'll be able to walk by Saturday for my first CrossFit session :thumb: How's things with you? Sorry J


That's good, are you definitely going for the crossfit now instead of the bikini?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i hope so.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> I hear M was on So I run right over ; lol


See some things haven't changed, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> That's good, are you definitely going for the crossfit now instead of the bikini?


I think I'll still be able to build a physique good enough for a toned class with CrossFit, so never say never! I just need to get back to enjoying training.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> i hope so.


Staying in Premier Inn in Ballater St


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> I think I'll still be able to build a physique good enough for a toned class with CrossFit, so never say never! I just need to get back to enjoying training.


Awl, M, I was looking forward to seeing you in a bikini, lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Staying in Premier Inn in Ballater St


 i know it well. it has a small gym and a 25m pool if you like a swim. gyms no good for you, to small.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> i know it well. it has a small gym and a 25m pool if you like a swim. gyms no good for you, to small.


I think Phenix said its a 10 min walk to his gym


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I think Phenix said its a 10 min walk to his gym


it is, youll like his gym. lots of weights and hammer strength machines.

can you bring some fluorescent tubes for the ights with you?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> it is, youll like his gym. lots of weights and hammer strength machines.
> 
> can you bring some fluorescent tubes for the ights with you?


Is it a wee bit dark, lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Well guys and girls how the crack . Move to new gym myself nx week as I've paid up till end of month wer I am now and this 1 is nx door to work so I can go to gym a lot more now . Maybe fue years get to the size of Yanny . Flegs size would do me


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Well guys and girls how the crack . Move to new gym myself nx week as I've paid up till end of month wer I am now and this 1 is nx door to work so I can go to gym a lot more now . Maybe fue years get to the size of Yanny . Flegs size would do me


Get on it T, should be able to make some good gains


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Defo Yanny a fue said to me in wrk b4 I started the test am I doin roids and I was not . So bf is dropin thro good eatin and muscle is on its way lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope Jordan doesn't mind us hijacking his thread, lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Did not no it was his thread sure he won't mind . U ok j


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Jordan is sound


You still working mate?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Wardour st to ponders end


Very nice


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Jordan is sound


How's frank the tank these days u lovin the Tren . Big changes m8


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Mentally yeh
> 
> Love to go on mc now lol
> 
> Cheers lazy the stuff is amazing tbh


That wouldn't be a good idea mate, lmfao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Spoilsport lol


Forget em mate, you're in a better place now!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Forget em mate, you're in a better place now!


I z I was gona go on and hand out a bit of stick wen I was out with the Mississ at weekend but got des tracked . By a good old roggering lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just leave them to their recipes and [email protected]!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

That's it m8 still good guys there sum divks but sure but the best are u lot


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Cheers Lazy, yeah, you're right, most of the folks on there are okay


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Just leave them to their recipes and [email protected]!


How u getin on yan startin the gear again . The wrists ok m8 . Only reson I'm up l8 I'm of wrk 2mar takin family out for lunch me and the klan lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> How u getin on yan startin the gear again . The wrists ok m8 . Only reson I'm up l8 I'm of wrk 2mar takin family out for lunch me and the klan lol


Everything's fine now, wrists don't feel to bad now, starting to feel stronger

Hope you have a nice day out tomorrow and the weather is okay bud


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Up feeding the ba fs weather is **** m frank and yan j dog fleg mek Chris ever in Belfast pls let me no we will have madness lad and girls lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Agreed I'll help anyone if I can think jord and fleg can vouch for me.... They betta lol


Useless info never helped me one bit  lmao. Just kidding frank. Top bloke.

Stop turning my journal into msn lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol you may aswell stay no one else comments lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You must have got about 60 posts on your journal yesterday

Probably 2 or 3 were bodybuilding related, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I'm so popular lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Ye I'm so popular lol


You said nobody was posting in your journal, now we all are, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you know when you might start another cycle mate?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> You said nobody was posting in your journal, now we all are, lol


I meant apart from you guys lol.

And maybe next week ?


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Have you decided what your gonna be running & at what levels yet Jordan?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

300mg deca

600mg test e

Maybe 4 week kickstart not sure yet of either dbol or t bullets.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You still eating tons of calories, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

4000 per day mate weighing 14.10 at the moment as of this morning putting on a pound a week

What you reckon on the cycle yann


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Good to keep your calories nice and high especially on cycle

Cycle looks fine mate, should make some nice gains


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Wait 11 weeks and we will go at the same time lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Wait 11 weeks and we will go at the same time lol


That's quite a while mate


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Wait 11 weeks and we will go at the same time lol


Wats your nx cycle fleg if u don't mind me askin m8


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Good to keep your calories nice and high especially on cycle
> 
> Cycle looks fine mate, should make some nice gains


People are saying deca isn't enough? That's my only worry


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm doing 400mg a week, you'll be fine with that


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok dude it is my first time on deca aswell


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back biceps 11

Deadlift

130kg

1x10

1x9

1x8>2

Wide chins

6,5,5

BOR

60kg

2x10

1x10>12

Straight arm pull down

42.3kg

2x10

1x

Incline dumbell curls.

Light ( 15kg)

3x10

Preacher curls

3x10

Light

Hammer curls.

15kg

2x10

1x14


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Nice workout J! Took a new photo today, quite pleased

April 1st 2012










Today!










Edit : ill take it down once ya seen it chaps


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Looking good Fleg, Coming along nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Those abs are coming well done mate.

Is that your mum in the background lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking good Fleg


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, good work Fleg!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Cheers guys still a way to go was just rather plzd so threw it up.

Any new ones of you J!?


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

franki3 said:


> How's my platonic lover


Who, Fleg?? Pmsl


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Cheers guys still a way to go was just rather plzd so threw it up.
> 
> Any new ones of you J!?


No not at the moment mate I've got a t shirt tan from work lol. I'll be putting before pics up when I start my cycle


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

jordan_ said:


> No not at the moment mate I've got a t shirt tan from work lol. I'll be putting before pics up when I start my cycle


Look forward to them you'll be a mass monster after the cycle im sure!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hopefully mate.

I'm ****ed after my workout today just sat here watching footy nearly asleep lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Just realised I've been hitting PBs on deads for around 2 months now week in week out lol

Previous pb was. 110kg for 3x10 on deadlifts.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Fleg lookin good m8 big changes u big fvker

Wd on the pb ew j u will be flyin cum ur cycle


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers lazy. I'll be as big as fleg post cycle lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

N1 m8 I'll get there myself sum day lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Doms in my bis today haven't had that in a long time


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> Doms in my bis today haven't had that in a long time


I only get them when I do over head cable curls . Burn out each set Gr8


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Fs frank I was writin that when u posted hay 2 minds think alike


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes m8 that's rite . Finding the reverse grip incline harder and better as well close grp bench hitin tris better


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Haven't done them yet my altered 4 day routine starts next weeks


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A little advice needed.

I didn't suffer from any gyno or oestrogen related sides on my last cycle. So that leaves me to think I don't really need to run an ai throughout cycle.

And just keep Nolva on hand


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

With deca mate I'm gona say hell ****ing yeah use an AI


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fleg said:


> With deca mate I'm gona say hell ****ing yeah use an AI


Arimadex is so damn expensive lol!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't upload a pic via iPhone on this forum for some reason? Take a loon on mc at my latest pic


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> I can't upload a pic via iPhone on this forum for some reason? Take a loon on mc at my latest pic


I can't, I'm banned, lmfao


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok dude cheers


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Cant see your pics on other forum mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How do you upload to here ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It won't let me ?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

jordan_ said:


> It won't let me ?


Is it trying to make you buy some sort of picture pack for $2.99 or something? It was doing that to me.

Get a photo bucket and the app, then do it that way!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

me at 14st 10

Black mark is on the mirror not me lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Getting some good shape there mate and abs are just starting to poke through

Keep it going


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks yann. Ive had abs all the way through tbh they are slowly disappearing but im trying to put on a bit of size


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

how long have you been training jordan?


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Looking good mate, shouldnt take you long to get the abs back. Are you naturally quite lean?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Loads bigger well done


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I am naturally lean. Slight **** up tonight for the football


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, we never fcuking lose on penalties, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

****ed off never win on pens


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

doggy said:


> how long have you been training jordan?


5 years but I'd say less than a year with proper diet aswell


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Gyms closed due to burst water pipe!! Fuming


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Gyms closed due to burst water pipe!! Fuming


Hey calm down, don't go overboard


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Gears arrived  .




























Seems good to go


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ROHM's are normally spot on

Good luck with the cycle Jordan


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks matey got to get my other bits now bit nervous about going in the pharmacy and asking lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Tri test then?

Just write it down mate


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Just order them off the net otherwise.

You not got a needle exchange near you Jordan, there a piece of ****, apparently :innocent:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No I haven't got one that I know of. They hand it over in pharmacys but it's a bit awkward lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Tri test then?
> 
> Just write it down mate


Supplier says its more like enth dude


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

jordan_ said:


> Supplier says its more like enth dude


Cool so 300mg deca and 400mg test?? Did you get kick start sorted?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> No I haven't got one that I know of. They hand it over in pharmacys but it's a bit awkward lol


My local is in the middle of morrisons, don't fancy walking through there with a sharps bin if I'm honest...

What's the plans for the cycle ten dude? 400test/300deca pw?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

600mg of test pw

300mg deca pw

Dudes!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Stopping deca week 10 carrying test on till week 12 I've got two vials of test.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> 600mg of test pw
> 
> 300mg deca pw
> 
> Dudes!!!


That looks a nice cycle mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hopefully I'll gain nicely aswell.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Hopefully I'll gain nicely aswell.


If you don't, you will be doing something wrong, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye true lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

With your calorie intake, you'll be right lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You don't eat much less than me fleg.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you mate lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol dunno mate 100g oats 50g whey.. Chicken salad x2.. Chicken/mince 50g rice x2... 100g oats 50g whey..

Maybe not


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How's the cut going flegster?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chest triceps 12

Flat bench (smith machine)

Working set

80kg

1x10

1x8

1x7>2

Hate it on the smith doesn't feel right on my joints ?

Incline db

30kg

3x10

Dips

11,11,10

Incline db fly

22.5kg

1x10

**** form

20kg

1x10

1x11

Pec dec

86kg

1x10

9 3kg

1x10

107kg

1x11

Tricep push down.

32kg

1x12

36kg

1x8>3

1x5>3

Overhead tricep

50kg (must be a different pulley to last week)

1x12

54kg

1x10

1x8>7 total failure

Tricep kickback

Light weight

3x12


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Nice workout J but tricep kickbacks? Lol who cut off your man bits


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> How's the cut going flegster?


Really good mate dropped a lot of bf around 14/15lb I'd say maybe more! Give me few more weeks 

How are you


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Really good mate dropped a lot of bf around 14/15lb I'd say maybe more! Give me few more weeks
> 
> How are you


So, have you made a decision on a new journal....?!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> So, have you made a decision on a new journal....?!


Haha well hello! Where've you been? How's the cross fit?

I dunno.. A) I can't think of a cool enough name and B) dunno how much I wanna put out there


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Haha well hello! Where've you been? How's the cross fit?
> 
> I dunno.. A) I can't think of a cool enough name and B) dunno how much I wanna put out there


Lol, just lurking  Crossfit starts on Sunday :thumb: I'm beside myself with excitement!

I can see the dilemma with putting out info, but the name? There must be something lol!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> Lol, just lurking  Crossfit starts on Sunday :thumb: I'm beside myself with excitement!
> 
> I can see the dilemma with putting out info, but the name? There must be something lol!


How you been M


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Fleg's Guide to Getting Massive :thumb:


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Lol, just lurking  Crossfit starts on Sunday :thumb: I'm beside myself with excitement!
> 
> I can see the dilemma with putting out info, but the name? There must be something lol!


Yeah I like to have a bit of a lurk  I guess youll be getting straight in to it?

Trust me M I have sat on the create new topic tab and just can't think of something apart from 'flegs journal' snore snore snore lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Phenix said:


> How you been M


Hey you! I've been good thanks! Taking a new path with my training. I'm moving away from bodybuilding and into CrossFit - I'm really looking forward to it. How about you?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> Hey you! I've been good thanks! Taking a new path with my training. I'm moving away from bodybuilding and into CrossFit - I'm really looking forward to it. How about you?


Still hard at it And still enjoying my self It nice to see you M


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Yeah I like to have a bit of a lurk  I guess youll be getting straight in to it?
> 
> Trust me M I have sat on the create new topic tab and just can't think of something apart from 'flegs journal' snore snore snore lol


Of course - 2 hour induction on Sunday and I'll be there for a class on Monday. The instructor said he only wants me there 3 times a week to start with so I can build up slowly lol. I think he's already twigged the amount of enthusiasm I have! So I'll do 3 there and one at my current gym for the next couple of weeks 

I think you should go with my name suggestion lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Phenix said:


> Still hard at it And still enjoying my self It nice to see you M


You too Phenix. Can't wait to have the ability to send pm's so I can get in touch properly


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Of course - 2 hour induction on Sunday and I'll be there for a class on Monday. The instructor said he only wants me there 3 times a week to start with so I can build up slowly lol. I think he's already twigged the amount of enthusiasm I have! So I'll do 3 there and one at my current gym for the next couple of weeks
> 
> I think you should go with my name suggestion lol :lol:


2hrs lol better take your grub with you! 3x to start, so what does it end up? You'll have to fill me in on the format when you get in to it! Did you get some Kre alkylyn?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Lol, just lurking  Crossfit starts on Sunday :thumb: I'm beside myself with excitement!
> 
> I can see the dilemma with putting out info, but the name? There must be something lol!


So glad you've started posting again M

Hope the cross fit goes well

Still hoping one day you might go back to the bodybuilding and let us see you in a bikini :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Fleg said:


> 2hrs lol better take your grub with you! 3x to start, so what does it end up? You'll have to fill me in on the format when you get in to it! Did you get some Kre alkylyn?


I definitely will - try and stop me giving you all the boring details lol. Start at 3, work up to 5. He did say start at 2 or 3 per week, but obviously I'm going to go 3.

And yes, I bought some this morning! The factory down the road does 90g for £10 (trade price) which seemed very reasonable. I also conned them into letting me try all their protein flavours while I was there lol, so I stocked up on that too :thumb: They are about to release an Extreme Pro-6 equivalent in lemon flavour which is really, really good, so I'll be buying that when they start selling it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> So glad you've started posting again M
> 
> Hope the cross fit goes well
> 
> Still hoping one day you might go back to the bodybuilding and let us see you in a bikini :rolleye:


Lol, thanks Yanny  Wish there was a hugging smilie!

Have you spoken to Frank? Will you tell him I say hi


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Lol, thanks Yanny  Wish there was a hugging smilie! How's Frank doing?


He's fine, a bit down about certain things

I'll try and convince him to get back on UKM

Hope to see your progress with your new venture :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> He's fine, a bit down about certain things
> 
> I'll try and convince him to get back on UKM
> 
> Hope to see your progress with your new venture :thumbup1:


Once I'm up and running with it, I'll definitely keep you all updated. Was telling Frank it would be hilarious to post up some progress pics in the other place in a few months time hopefully showing the difference between 0.5 kg per week and actually doing some work lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Once I'm up and running with it, I'll definitely keep you all updated. Was telling Frank it would be hilarious to post up some progress pics in the other place in a few months time hopefully showing the difference between 0.5 kg per week and actually doing some work lol


Looking forward to it

I know, rediculous, as soon as I met with my prep guys for some one on ones, I ended up using less weights, using shorter rest periods between sets and higher intensity. The gains are coming quickly

Frank said I should stick something on the back of my posing trunks when I compete just to let them know what I think of them, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Frank said I should stick something on the back of my posing trunks when I compete just to let them know what I think of them, lol


Hahahahahaha! Something like this: :double ****: lol.

Anyhow, I'd better stop hijacking J's thread (good workout btw!), and I'll speak to you soon. Can't wait to be able to pm!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Hahahahahaha! Something like this: :double ****: lol.
> 
> Anyhow, I'd better stop hijacking J's thread (good workout btw!), and I'll speak to you soon. Can't wait to be able to pm!


Speak soon M, sorry J


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Nice workout J but tricep kickbacks? Lol who cut off your man bits


I just wanted something to finish off my tris mate. All I could think of lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Serious doms in chest and tris today !! Love it


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Itching to start cycle but i can't get needles till Monday lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Why not mate?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Think Jordan has sent off for them


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Pharmacys or needle exchange aren't open till Monday


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> Hahahahahaha! Something like this: :double ****: lol.
> 
> Anyhow, I'd better stop hijacking J's thread (good workout btw!), and I'll speak to you soon. Can't wait to be able to pm!


Sorry j . M what protein u got now as I'm nere out and was gona order more or wats rest of u use


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back biceps 12

Deadlift

130kg

1x10

Unpleasant pain in my lower back stopped that straight away.

Maybe something to do with painting ceilings all day lol.

Wide chins

7,6,5>1

BOR couldn't do due to lower back from deads.

Seated row

66kg

1x10

79kg

1x8

73 kg

1x11

Trying get correct weight on these.

Straight arm pull down

43.5kg

Incline dumbell curls.

Light ( 15kg)

3x10

Preacher curls

Light

2x10

1 x12

Hammer curls.

15kg

2x12

17.5kg

1x14


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Good work j Good volume m8 u starting cycle Monday m8

did u do anything about that vid watched u been framed other nite and was a fue **** 1s on it ur 1 was top of the class than most that was on it some fakers


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks lazy. Well I've got to get my needles first so some point next week. I hold send my video in really


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Defo £250 pays for your cycle m8 lol I showed a fue ppl it they laughed the nuts of .


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Lazyballs said:


> Sorry j . M what protein u got now as I'm nere out and was gona order more or wats rest of u use


I'm using Muscleform. Their factory is just down the road from me so I can go and try stuff first lol. They are online and their prices are good


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lazyballs said:


> Defo £250 pays for your cycle m8 lol I showed a fue ppl it they laughed the nuts of .


I may have to do it mate worth a shot


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycle has started delt and glute. Job done

Latest measurements (before cycle 02.07.12)

All measurements done in inches

Neck

16.5"

Left arm

Relaxed:15"

Tensed: 16"

Right bicep

Relaxed:14.7"

Tensed :15.6"

Left forearm

12.5"

Right forearm

12.2"

Chest

42.5"

Waist

36"

Penis

 joking joking lol

Left thigh

23.5"

Right thigh

23"

Left calf

15.5"

Right calf

15"

I'll be looking to decrease my waist by 2 inches at least of I can so moderate cardio throughout and upping other measurements.

Let's see how it goes!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Take lots of pics man! How did delt go


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Not bad mate. Found it tricky to actually inject but deca was pretty thick!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Not bad mate. Found it tricky to actually inject but deca was pretty thick!


My alpha pharma deca is like water!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Really wish this was lol. I didn't roll vial between my hands though probably should have done


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Really wish this was lol. I didn't roll vial between my hands though probably should have done


Yeah maybe let it warm up slightly next time

Glad the delt jab went okay mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It went ok maybe feeling a bit of pip now though it was my first delt jab though lol


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Sod that, had a cortisone shot in my Delt and it hurt like fcuk!!

Wouldn't fancy doing it myself, I could see it going horribly wrong!! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I do all my growth shots intramuscular in delts


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Wasn't painful at really.

Injections and needles don't bother me though lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

14st 10. 8 oz

Weight this morning


----------

